# Taking the 'Reformed' out of a Reformed Church's name



## CanuckPuritan24

A little Background: I'm a member of a tiny (Free Reformed) church plant in Northern Ontario, Canada. We are hours away from the nearest reformed church and in a small rural community (population of several hundred) that has had no exposure to reformed theology. 

Last spring when our group came together we decided on the name 
"Nipissing Free Reformed Church." Nipissing, to represent the geographical district we are located in and then, "Free Reformed" the federation to which we belong to. Anyways, as time went on and we began doing outreach (door to door, book tables at farmers market etc).... it has seemed that the 'reformed' aspect of our name has become a great stumbling block in outreach in a community that seems more likely to associate reformed with a cult then a true evangelical church. We have tried to use the opportunity to explain what reformed is and pass on literature to explain but it still seems to be a hindrance. Especially to the unsaved/unchurched 

At our latest business meeting I voiced changing the name of our fledgling church to something such as (For instance) "Cornerstone Community Church -- (and then with less emphasis) a member of the Federation of Free Reformed Churches". There was some opposition, as some thought it would be watering down who we are as a reformed church... in other words 'selling out'.

I pointed out that in all our promotional material and in our outreach we highlight clearly the distinctives which make us 'reformed Christians' and our message would not change. And I agree we need to keep some sort of designation to help other reformed christians possibly find our church and sift it from the other generic evangelical churches but do we need to highlight the reformed aspect?

What do you think? Have any of you been in this scenerio? How important is 'reformed' in a reformed church's name?


----------



## Kevin

Go for it.

The name is *ahem* mostly marketing, some market to the lost, some market to the past, but all are marketing. What matters is your confession. Keep it sound & God will bless.


----------



## NRB

Personally I believe that a name is the marketing aspect. Marketing unfortunately has a MAJOR impact on people's church choices now a days.
Naming something to "Community Church" has everything to do with Non-denominational in today's age.
I live in the deep south and that's a fact.
I like specifics. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## markkoller

I have been in this situation several times. The names _Reformed_ and _Presbyterian_ usually are discarded when a church doesn't "grow" like other churches. Unfortunately, those who want to discard names for the sake of growth or to become more attractive to the community usually tend to be the same people who eventually discard the Reformed distinctives altogether (not always, but usually). I certainly, however, am not saying that is the case with you or your church.

What most fail to see is that the words Reformed and Presbyterian have incredible significance in communicating who we are and what we believe. The fact that our churches are rejected by our culture has less to do with the name than it does with the fact that we are presenting something to them that they (in their sinful state) have determined is unattractive. They are rejecting biblical principles, not the least of which is the pure gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ. 

I always encourage people to stand up for the distinctiveness of our beliefs. Don't change the name of the church. Instead, get a bigger sign and keep preaching the gospel and doing what Reformed people do. If God is pleased to prosper your church with numerical growth the name will not matter. If we all end up in small unpopular churches, then let us do it for the glory of God and rest in the fact that we are pleasing God by identifying ourselves with the faithful who have gone before us.

I suspect changing the name will do you little good anyway. If you are faithful to Scripture and your Confessional Standards, most people who express intial interest in your church will immediately realize they are no longer interested. I have seen this happen many times to churches who changed the name for the sake of growth.


----------



## Andres

Upon first thought, I didn't have a problem with the name change as long as you kept the distinctives. But after thinking about it more, i think I agree with both Rev. Koller and Josh. The people who _might_ be bothered by the name would _definitely _be bothered by the service. On the flipside, if your goal is to grow your church, you might look to attract people who are specifically looking for a reformed church. I know for many of us (myself included) finding a reformed church was a tremendous blessing. I also know that they are not always plentiful, so by having the word reformed in your church, you just may attract more folks than if you didn't!


----------



## Kevin

Josh has a good point.

However, is our goal to find other members of "our club" or to reach the lost?


----------



## Andres

Kevin said:


> Josh has a good point.
> 
> However, is our goal to find other members of "our club" or to reach the lost?



Kevin, I believe I understand exactly what you mean by your comment as this was my sentiment too at first, but I think of it this way: they want to reach the lost. The lost don't want to go visit the church because they have some "idea" of what a reformed church is. Even if they change the name, the people who have problems with reformed churches, will definitely be dismayed when they show up and the church is distinctly reformed. 

My own local church here has had the unfortunate pleasure of seeing off two beloved families in recent months due to military tranfers. In both cases one of the biggest struggles with the move (aside from leaving friends) was that they were having a very difficult time finding a reformed church in the new location. They had done searches online and in phone books and nothing. To find a good church through the name would be a blessing and the church would be blessed to gain a faithful family. Sure they are not unsaved, but don't covenant families need church homes too?


----------



## Michael Doyle

Joshua said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, is our goal to find other members of "our club" or to reach the lost?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I'm pretty sure that the name of the church is not going to prohibit anyone from the lost being reached. However, it can certainly slow one's locating of a Reformed Church as opposed to a "Community" church which sounds like all the other ones.
Click to expand...


Amen to that brother


----------



## Mushroom

Manipulations don't save the lost, Jesus does. Downplaying the word Reformed sounds like we're ashamed of it. Preach and live the Gospel, the lost will be saved.

Maybe we ought to leave out the word 'Church', since some unbelievers might be turned off by that, and call it a 'lodge' or something?


----------



## Guido's Brother

I agree with Josh and some of the others. Especially if people are coming around to being Reformed, not having the word as part of your name could become a problem. And as for unbelievers or people just coming to faith, most don't care what your church is called. The word "Reformed" identifies who you are, it's a much-abbreviated form of your confession; I'd say keep it.


----------



## MMasztal

The church I attend used to be a "community church". They joined the ARP about ten years ago, but never added that to their sign. Hence, when we bought our land here several years ago, I'd drive by the church several times and never pay a second thought to attending services there. Well, after hurricanes Frances and Jean hit in 2004, the old sign blew away. The new sign didn't change the name of the church, but did add to the bottom that they were Associate Reformed Presbyterian. Bingo! I had a church to attend.

So, I'd say call the church what you want, but make it clear that it is in a reformed federation.


----------



## Kevin

I used to be very committed to the idea that every church *had* to include presbyterian in the name. And frankly I still prefer it. But if you live in an area where presbyterian means "woman pastor" nothingarians & reformed means former drunk...then I am ok with it. As long as the proper appelation is in the second line.

I.e. ABC Community Church,
(Presbyterian Church in America)


----------



## Notthemama1984

I prefer having the name "reformed" in the title, but the association is a must.


----------



## Scott1

To a person who takes time to inform themselves, a good church can come with many names.

But names do matter. In a way, they almost "prophesy" over one's purpose and they certainly do identify.

If I want to purchase a baseball, I would be more inclined to go to a "sporting goods" store than a "department store" even though the latter name might draw in more people. Would those expect or be happy that the latter did not really sell baseballs?

My inclination is to never be afraid to profess who you are, or what you believe.

That's reformed theology- it is distinctive among broad evangelicalism and emphasizes the central truths of the sovereignty of God and the authority of Scripture in all aspects of life.

If nonbelievers stumble, it is an entree for the gospel.

If believers stumble, it is an entree for engagement.


----------



## raekwon

I say feel free to take the word "Reformed" out. It's just a word, and if it's truly proving to be an unnecessary stumbling block (as opposed to a necessary stumbling block, like sound doctrine, or ... Jesus), then by all means, 86 it. This doesn't mean that you're "selling out" or somehow ashamed of your doctrine or heritage.

At the same time, though, don't fool yourselves into thinking that the word "Community" will necessarily make the church more attractive to the folks you're trying to reach. If you're taking on a venture as significant as re-naming your church, time really needs to be taken by the leadership to figure out what your church is really about. Big picture mission/vision-type stuff. From there, the name should come somewhat easily. Heck, maybe you'll discover that "Reformed" SHOULD go somewhere in there.

Just my tuppence.


----------



## Vonnie Dee

I think that the name can be helpful in giving people a place to start looking for a church. However, I think we all agree that no matter what the name on the door, you never really know what you're getting in on until you go inside. There are great churches that don't identify themselves as reformed by name but the teaching is very much so and lousy churches with "reformed" in the name. I attend a Community Bible Church that is very reformed. That being said, names are important but I think your second line will aid those looking for a reformed moniker.


----------



## JOwen

I'd say keep it. Only 5 years ago we were in the same situation as a church plant. Now, 5 years later we have over 100 people coming to a church that began with only a handful of families. And we have in our gathering, ex catholics, evangelicals, charismatics, ect. Now we are all reformed. The name "Lacombe Free Reformed Church" did not stop us from growing is what i am trying to say. Names are not the important thing, for sure. "Reformed" is a broad world in our day. However, keeping the name seems to have its upside, such as identification for those looking for a reformed church. Letting people know you are not independent, etc. Having come from broad evangelicalism, "community church" carries with it a very latitudinarian theme.


----------



## reformed trucker

Brad said:


> Maybe we ought to leave out the word 'Church', since some unbelievers might be turned off by that, and call it a 'lodge' or something?



 Or "club".


----------



## Galatians220

There is a church in this area that calls itself "......... Community Church," but is really an OPC. They don't trumpet that; the reason is that the pastor expressed his belief that "Orthodox Presbyterian" is "off-putting" to people. 

And he's probably right, at least around here. People go one of two directions (or maybe both, alternate Sundays): RC or "non-denominational." The OPC-that-isn't is growing by leaps and bounds.

Whatever.

Margaret


----------



## toddpedlar

Guido's Brother said:


> I agree with Josh and some of the others. Especially if people are coming around to being Reformed, not having the word as part of your name could become a problem. And as for unbelievers or people just coming to faith, most don't care what your church is called. The word "Reformed" identifies who you are, it's a much-abbreviated form of your confession; I'd say keep it.



I, like others, think removing "Free Reformed" from the name is a poor idea, and - it seems to me - is responding in an inappropriate way to the pressure of 'numbers'. If the church has a poor name in the community - if "Reformed" is a stumbling block, then I think the way to respond to that is not to remove "Reformed" from the name, but to "be Christ" in the community, to the end, Lord willing, that the name be less of a stumbling block. 

As someone else noted, it's also an important marker for visitors and new community members. If I were travelling, and in the area on the Lord's Day, I may very well not stay overnight in this town because I would not have any clue there was a reformed church in the vicinity - so I'd look for another place that had a reformed church that I knew would be appropriate for us. I think by hiding the identity, the church will miss out on visitors they might otherwise have drawn, and, frankly, show what looks like a little bit of reticence to openness regarding their identity.


----------



## Edward

While I can see the benefit of removing barriers, if the name is changed in the quest for growth, where do you draw the marketing line?


----------



## Grafted In

It seems to me that marketing *is* the main issue. Do we market the church to the "reformed" or do we market the church to the outsider? Every name has baggage. The question is, how are you prepared to overcome the stereotypes that are associated with the name that you select. 

Perhaps an even more important issue is: what does your church do to explain why you believe what you believe and how it shapes what you do as a localized congregation of the Body of Christ to those who find themselves worshipping with you on the Lord's Day?


----------



## kvanlaan

Why should the church name matter in saving the lost? Call a spade a spade. Should members of a properly functioning church not be hitting the pavement on the highways and byways, going *out* to seek the lost and witness to them? The church (the one that has the sign on it that may or may not be turning people off) is a building at which we spend 3-4 hours a week in worship. The rest of the time, we (the church visible) are sharing the gospel with whoever we meet, no? Otherwise, aren't we leaning toward seeker-sensitive thinking (meeting the 'felt needs' of those who would be put off by the 'Reformed' church)? The church worship service, while open to all, is to feed the flock; it is the coming together of His people to worship Him. Change the name, then this, then that, then suddenly you're "Hillside Community Gathering Society" and the odd visitor you do get will be shocked when they walk in and see that it's really a church!


----------



## Scott1

An important distinction has been brought up here.

There are a couple ways to look at the local church.

One is an entity that will appeal to outsiders so they might be willing to come in and hear the gospel.

The other is to disciple and manifest covenant community amongst those whom God has redeemed.

The latter is more representative of reformed theology and particularly the idea of covenant community.


----------



## raekwon

Scott1 said:


> An important distinction has been brought up here.
> 
> There are a couple ways to look at the local church.
> 
> One is an entity that will appeal to outsiders so they might be willing to come in and hear the gospel.
> 
> The other is to disciple and manifest covenant community amongst those whom God has redeemed.
> 
> The latter is more representative of reformed theology and particularly the idea of covenant community.



Sounds like a false dichotomy to me!


----------



## FenderPriest

I'm with the others who say take it out. If you want the "reformed code word" for your church name, do something with "Redeemer" - i.e. "Get Your Redeemer Here Christian Church - (GYRHCC)", or "Finally There's a Redeemer in Town - (FTRT)", or "Redeemer Christian Church". Another good Reformed decoder-ring word is "Covenant" - but that might sound a little cultish if you're already having trouble with "Reformed". In my experience, lots of PCA churches have Redeemer in their names... plus, it's in the Bible.


----------



## Scott1

The idea being that the particular church's focus is not on making itself appealing to unbelievers, but rather on building a called out community of believers and discipling them (and equipping them to go out into "every man's world).

It certainly does involve a "going out."


----------



## Guido's Brother

FenderPriest said:


> I'm with the others who say take it out. If you want the "reformed code word" for your church name, do something with "Redeemer" - i.e. "Get Your Redeemer Here Christian Church - (GYRHCC)", or "Finally There's a Redeemer in Town - (FTRT)", or "Redeemer Christian Church". Another good Reformed decoder-ring word is "Covenant" - but that might sound a little cultish if you're already having trouble with "Reformed". In my experience, lots of PCA churches have Redeemer in their names... plus, it's in the Bible.



Along those same lines (though not biblical), how about Calvin Community Church? Or Knox (or Beza) Bible Church?


----------



## kvanlaan

> An important distinction has been brought up here.
> 
> There are a couple ways to look at the local church.
> 
> One is an entity that will appeal to outsiders so they might be willing to come in and hear the gospel.
> 
> The other is to disciple and manifest covenant community amongst those whom God has redeemed.
> 
> The latter is more representative of reformed theology and particularly the idea of covenant community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a false dichotomy to me!
Click to expand...


[video=youtube;A2zvqQ1w-Os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2zvqQ1w-Os[/video]

About 0:35 or so.


----------



## Bookmeister

I think the name should include "reformed," or "presbyterian," or whatever as an identifying marker. Not to bring people in, saved or not. It lets the world know where you stand. The most important issue has not been raised, all of the elect will be saved whatever we decide to call the building. Changing the name gives the appearance that we need to help God out with bringing people into the church and is just step one in a slippery slope of "helping" God out in other areas as well.


----------



## alb1

I really don't think the name of the church matters much to the unsaved. To many, any "church" is just filled with a bunch of hypocrites. We just need to be about living the christian life outside and inside the church that God has called us to no matter where or which church name we are under. God has shown me time and time again that he will always build his church, in his way, and sometimes it is in accordance with our cleverly devised plans. We are in our current churches and denominations due to the leading of God's Spirit. My early church background was Southern Baptist, to see "Presbyterian" on a church sign to me meant it was full of unsaved people, who were baptized as infants, who hadn't heard the gospel and might just have a homosexual woman pastor. The word "Reformed" had little historical church meaning to me and I did not know that "Reformed" Baptist churches even existed. There were some unmarked Reformed Baptist churches close by, but God evidently had other plans as they stayed unknown to me. Even after becoming a Presbyterian, in the early days I thought only two branches existed, PCUSA and PCA. Having OPC and ARP on a church sign meant nothing to me at that time. The meaning of words and abbreviations are only relative to the understanding that we have. If God wants me in the "Reformed Free Cookies Wretched Sinners Saved by Grace Infant Sprinkling Unpsalted Presbyterian Church", I think I will end up there regardless of the church name.


----------



## CatherineL

Our church has been having the opposite debate - we have been a community church, with not as much numbers growth as many would like, and one idea has been to put Presbyterian in the name. My husband is one of the proponents, not with the idea of it necessarily bringing in more people, but just to help people who are looking for a Presbyterian/reformed church. Also, like Kevin said, there's the desire to "call a spade a spade." The name is supposed to communicate something descriptive about the church, and "community" communicates to me non-denominational, which seems almost a little deceptive (no offense meant here, I go to a "community" PCA). Most of the new faces we see are friends of church members or people who find us on the PCA website directory anyway.


Hey Albert - shout out to Stone Mountain - I grew up over there!


----------



## Scott1

I have seen the video clip with Dr. Sproul before and watched it again now, and he makes the point well.

In corporate worship, we are concerned about what pleases God, not what might please unbelievers.

He also makes the point that in their unregenerate self, the unbeliever is not really "seeking" God. Rather, he is seeking things God alone can give- peace, contentment, life, forgiveness, but not really God.

We want what WE want, but we do not want God.

We want to be entertained. We want people to accept our sin. We want worship to reflect our pop culture of the moment. We want the church to cater to us, because we reason, after all, it's all about us and what I feel and what I want. It's as if others are there to change to serve us, to make us happy.

So, an unbeliever might not want to hear or see the word "reformed" or "covenant" or "sovereign grace." Indeed he may not like the word, "Christian" (or sin or repentance). 

Now, there is a "going out" to reach the lost. I think reformed theology especially emphasizes this through an all-of-life discipleship. We go equipped, though imperfect, into every aspect of life with the full counsel of God's Word, every part of it and every application of it. 

So, in thinking through changing the name here, it needs to be in line with that- What pleases God, not what might offend an unbeliever.

I would not change to a vague, innocuous name for a communion of believers because it is supposed to not offend unbelievers.


----------



## FenderPriest

Guido's Brother said:


> FenderPriest said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with the others who say take it out. If you want the "reformed code word" for your church name, do something with "Redeemer" - i.e. "Get Your Redeemer Here Christian Church - (GYRHCC)", or "Finally There's a Redeemer in Town - (FTRT)", or "Redeemer Christian Church". Another good Reformed decoder-ring word is "Covenant" - but that might sound a little cultish if you're already having trouble with "Reformed". In my experience, lots of PCA churches have Redeemer in their names... plus, it's in the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along those same lines (though not biblical), how about Calvin Community Church? Or Knox (or Beza) Bible Church?
Click to expand...


You could do Redeemer Bible Church - maybe that'd draw people in thinking it's a Bible return place...


----------



## raekwon

Scott1 said:


> I have seen the video clip with Dr. Sproul before and watched it again now, and he makes the point well.
> 
> In corporate worship, we are concerned about what pleases God, not what might please unbelievers.
> 
> He also makes the point that in their unregenerate self, the unbeliever is not really "seeking" God. Rather, he is seeking things God alone can give- peace, contentment, life, forgiveness, but not really God.
> 
> We want what WE want, but we do not want God.
> 
> We want to be entertained. We want people to accept our sin. We want worship to reflect our pop culture of the moment. We want the church to cater to us, because we reason, after all, it's all about us and what I feel and what I want. It's as if others are there to change to serve us, to make us happy.
> 
> So, an unbeliever might not want to hear or see the word "reformed" or "covenant" or "sovereign grace." Indeed he may not like the word, "Christian" (or sin or repentance).
> 
> Now, there is a "going out" to reach the lost. I think reformed theology especially emphasizes this through an all-of-life discipleship. We go equipped, though imperfect, into every aspect of life with the full counsel of God's Word, every part of it and every application of it.
> 
> So, in thinking through changing the name here, it needs to be in line with that- What pleases God, not what might offend an unbeliever.
> 
> I would not change to a vague, innocuous name for a communion of believers because it is supposed to not offend unbelievers.



All good points, but whether or not the words "Reformed" and "Presbyterian" are in a church's name is a morally neutral issue, is it not? We certainly shouldn't be vague or innocuous (or deceptive), but it doesn't necessarily follow that taking "Reformed" out of the name will render it so.


----------



## Kentaro

Hello,
While I am sympathetic to argument. Moving the reformed emphasis
to a smaller "subhead" really won't fix the problem since it will still have to
be explained, which probably won't happen if it only shows up on printed materials.
I would keep the name and work at changing what people associate with your name.
That's why I refuse to use “Christ-follower” instead of Christian, which is becoming popular,
especially among emergents. Eventually Christ-follower will have a bad association attached to it because we are all sinners. Then what will they call themselves? People will always come up with reasons to reject the gospel. While I don’t think we should make it harder for them, subduing our differences that are grounded in our beliefs and confessions doesn’t help other Christians looking for a new home or unbelievers who may think it doesn’t matter what church they visit because “they are all basically the same.” Like you said, at least it gives you a starting point in a conversation unlike “Cornerstone Community Church.” I don’t think sounding generic will help you in the long run. 

God bless.


----------



## Scott1

CanuckPuritan24 said:


> A little Background: I'm a member of a tiny (Free Reformed) church plant in Northern Ontario, Canada. We are hours away from the nearest reformed church and in a small rural community (population of several hundred) that has had no exposure to reformed theology.
> 
> Last spring when our group came together we decided on the name
> "Nipissing Free Reformed Church." Nipissing, to represent the geographical district we are located in and then, "Free Reformed" the federation to which we belong to. Anyways, as time went on and we began doing outreach (door to door, book tables at farmers market etc).... it has seemed that the 'reformed' aspect of our name has become a great stumbling block in outreach in a community that seems more likely to associate reformed with a cult then a true evangelical church. We have tried to use the opportunity to explain what reformed is and pass on literature to explain but it still seems to be a hindrance. Especially to the unsaved/unchurched
> 
> At our latest business meeting I voiced changing the name of our fledgling church to something such as (For instance) "Cornerstone Community Church -- (and then with less emphasis) a member of the Federation of Free Reformed Churches". There was some opposition, as some thought it would be watering down who we are as a reformed church... in other words 'selling out'.
> 
> I pointed out that in all our promotional material and in our outreach we highlight clearly the distinctives which make us 'reformed Christians' and our message would not change. And I agree we need to keep some sort of designation to help other reformed christians possibly find our church and sift it from the other generic evangelical churches but do we need to highlight the reformed aspect?
> 
> What do you think? Have any of you been in this scenerio? How important is 'reformed' in a reformed church's name?



Revisiting the original post here, it is asking for more than mere suggestions of a church name.

The issue, as I'm understand it, is that in this small town, unfamiliar with reformed theology, the word "reformed" in the title is somehow being misunderstood (by people not familiar with it in the first place).

A reformed church does not need to have the word "reformed" (or other typical denominators) in its name either to be reformed (or to be understood).

But the question here is that the term is somehow not being understood, and though they are trying to explain it to people, and in their literature, it does not seem to be understood by outsiders.

So, what I'm thinking now is... God has given you a place among the misunderstood! Your mission is to persevere and be faithful in your calling as a biblical, reformed church and use the opportunities God gives you to engage that misunderstanding. That may be your calling for now, a story that the church can tell in later years (when we first started, the town did not seem to know what "reformed" was- they thought we were a prison colony... etc.)

Rejoice that you are being called to suffer in such a small way for the Kingdom (being misunderstood).

I think you need to keep the name, focus on discipling the people God is calling to you and build that covenant community. Be faithful in that. Don't worry about the name, you're dealing with something deeper than that.

But I would also try to define yourself with some sort of outreach too... how about an annual picnic to invite the public?

So as you develop a particular church mission statement focus on building a biblical, reformed covenant community that reaches out into this small community, trusting God for the results, willing to suffer a little, willing to be misunderstood, willing to be alone, if need be... willing to experience and model a bit of what Christ experienced for us.


----------



## 2row

*demrofeR Church Community*

There is nothing wrong with not having "Reformed" in your church name. The church I attend is called "Sovereign Grace" and many, more specifically, the un-churched, have no idea what exactly the church stands on but to someone who does have knowledge on God's sovereignty, Reformed Theology, or Calvinism will know what this church is about. I would be careful on how you name the church, as well, since there are many churches with the name word "Cornerstone" in it. As a matter of fact, my previous AG church was called "Cornerstone Christian Community." Lol 
I'd look up the name before you definitely chose one. I don't think you asked for ideas or suggestions for the name of your church...but If you want some then let me know, I'll be more than happy to help ya out!


----------

